# Was that you................. ?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only went to get fuel.............................. Ray.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

It`ll buff out!!! :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I can HIGHLY recommend T-Cut

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Not a good time to wave when overtaking one of eddie stobarts!


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

gaffer tape will fix that no problem


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

That is in better nick than our Bedouin - there is still wood attached......


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Ooops! parked in the wrong campsite...........


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Any damp?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Airy with excellent views


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Jock now clean that one its roof is dirty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

That'll teach'em to smoke in Bed!


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

It`s only a small restoration job. :lol:


----------



## scotscougar (Oct 9, 2010)

Flintstones Camper yabahdabadoo


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Another gassing attempt, gone wrong


Andrew


----------

